# Whahaha - forget horse breeds - we are moving on to color!



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Alright this is similar to a Breed Game, although, this is for guessing color!!! Yay, me! I don't know if anyone else has done this but I decided I want to! So here we go...


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

No cheating!!!! Go! (hint: I am only qualifying SPECIFIC answers)


1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## Roki98 (Jun 30, 2007)

7 is cremello or smokey cream i guess and 10. is perlino?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My only guess so far
1. flea bitten gray
2. Bay


5. Grullo

8. Liver Chestnut


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

4 is mottled?


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

My guesses are:
1) Grey blanket thing...
2) bay
3) strawberry roan
4) um.. spotted?
5) grulla
6) black and white tobiano
7) Cremelo (sp?)
8 ) liver chestnut
9) buckskin
10) Perlino?


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

1) Roan?
2) Bay
3) Palamino
4) spotted leopard?
5) Grulla
6) B/W Tobiano
7) Creamello
8 ) Chestnut
9) Buckskin
10) Pearlino (or however you spell that)


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

2. Bright Blood Bay

3. Palomino Roan

5. Grulla

6. Black and White Tobiano

9. Buckskin

10. Perlino

I think that's it so far... 

GOOD JOB EVERYONE!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah I tried.
What was 4, though? Nobody get that, huh? LOL


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Nope, not four but here's a good hint:

My horse is one!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Few Spot Ap?!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Yup!  

Dang...I should have changed my signature earlier! :lol: hehe

Great Job!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2. Bright Blood Bay 

3. palomino Roan 

4. Few Spot Appaloosa

5. Grulla 

6. Black and White Tobiano 

9. buckskin 

10. perlino


----------

